# I got it !  Was dissapointed but then...



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 16, 2014)

I got my very first order from Brambleberry (earlier than expected) and I was a little disappointed that I didn't get a free sample fragrance (dug through everything in search of it) but then had to look at the colorants a little better because it seemed like one was VERY little compared to the others. Started to weigh them and found two of them to weigh 2 oz vs one and all but one of them to weigh a little more then one oz.  I only ordered one of each. So its hard to be disappointed in that  The only one that was right on was the activated charcoal, all the others were more. It seems they all have different weights tho...interesting. I'm assuming the bottle they come in weighs about .6oz (at least that's what my calculations are coming up with. Here is my very first haul  Guess what I will be doing tonight!!??


----------



## seven (Jul 16, 2014)

that's quite a first haul! lucky you! the colorants will def last a while, now let's have some fun!


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 16, 2014)

The scents are awesome!  SOO very different then Michaels awful smelling very over powering oils.  I am in LOVE with the snickerdoodle


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 16, 2014)

Squee! So excited for you! What scents did you get?


----------



## Rowan (Jul 16, 2014)

I can't quite believe how I can look at a photo of soap making supplies and think wow, that's so exciting! Have fun. Can't wait to see photos of completed soaps and just wish we could have all your American suppliers in the UK!


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 16, 2014)

The scents I got are:  Lemongrass Essential oil, buttercream & snickerdoodle, Creamsicle, Hollyberry (it was on sale), 10X orange Essential oil, Vanilla select, Cucumber melon, Blueberry, Anise Essential oil (I LOVE licorice!)  In THIS order.  My orders coming yet I got:  Cranberry Fig, Soapy Clean, Black Raspberry Vanilla, Tangerine Essential oil, Orange Valencia, Drakkar type Fragrance (my FAV man scent), Blackberry, and cherry blossom.  

I know all are listed in brambleberry which are good and which trace fast but I didn't read them until it was too late so I HOPE all these play nice!  I will look each one up as I use them so I know what I'm in for.


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh boy!  It's almost time  I have everything ready to go.  Gotta wait for hubby...I'm SO sure he wants to help   Will post what we come up with.  I have to figure out what I want to make first!  Something with blueberry I'm sure since I have the blue coloring to go with it.  Wish me luck!


----------



## katsntx (Jul 16, 2014)

How exciting! No matter how many orders I get, it's still like Christmas when I get them opened up and spread out.  Just seeing your haul has spurred me to get into the kitchen to hot process a batch of Dark Chocolate Orange Truffle!  YUMMY!


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh it is so exciting!  Don't forget the pics!  Fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 17, 2014)

I LOVE LOVE Black Raspberry Vanilla. It's in my top 5 personal favorites!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 19, 2014)

My first orders come in next week. I can't wait to hear how your EO/FO's work out


----------



## Aline (Jul 19, 2014)

Agree - it _is_ like Christmas! I always ask BB for the sample that I want and they are very accommodating....

Having said that, sometimes I am thrilled to get a surprise


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 21, 2014)

Got my second order in and actually got a free sample this time with it.  So far used the licorice (NO discoloring at all and I used white) and I used the lemongrass (also no color changes).  I have one more order coming on Tue...hopefully it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 21, 2014)

I love your selections and can't wait to see how they turn out. I have the cranberry fig to soap soon too, I can't wait to hear how you like it.


----------

